# Little Licorice Update ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi All,

We've had about a week of very dicey days here with Little Licorice. Dad quit feeding, Mom would have nothing to do with the little one, and I've been filling in. Licorice was NOT self feeding during this time, so I was worried. Finally, yesterday, the little booger figured out eating and drinking. 

I must say Licorice is a precious little bird and very devoted to his/her parents. Mom and Dad are on the next set of eggs (yes, I left them ... VERY BIG SIGH .. as I think this may have been a very big mistake). Licorice gets in the nest with Mom or Dad and sits on the eggs with whichever parent is on .. it's darling and very touching.

Anyway, I hope we are finally over the hump here with Little Licorice. I'll keep ya posted! It will be time to remove Licorice in the next day or so and let him/her start living as an indepent youngster with some other young ones that are here right now.

Terry


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Terry,

It sounds like the the worst is over. It is always a good sign when they start eating on their own. This is when the little ones get so skinney. Mother nature seems to pull her lil ones through. But darn if it isn't scarey for us humans that keep a watchful eye.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Terry,

Glad little Licorice caught on to self feeding. Pictures please when you have a moment. He must be as cute as a bug by now.

Margaret


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Margarret said:


> Pictures please when you have a moment. He must be as cute as a bug by now.
> 
> Margaret


I wish s/he were cute as a bug .. Licorice is still pretty scruffy and homely looking.  Still, s/he's just darling and precious to me!  

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh...golly...



So, what-the-heck? How come mom-and-dad are not feeding her?


Are they easy with her being in the Nest with the 'new' Eggs and so on?


I have seen some situations where mom and dad practically let the last Squeakers BROOD the 'next' Eggs, and mom or dad would sort of saunter on in and join the brooding, even BOTH mom and dad, and the recent Squeakers, ALL in the Nest at the same time, and the 'new' Eggs being somewhere under all of them..!

So anyway...


Post some pics?


Love,


Phil
l v


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Terry,

Licorice sounds so precious! Yes, pics please.

I hope you have another set of parents who are on equal timing or close as Licorice's parents new clutch just in case. Maybe Licrocie will help feed his hatchling brothers or sisters, if mom and dad don't, but maybe they will. I will definitely keep the best outcome in my thoughts.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, all! The parents are fine with Licorice helping to brood the eggs. They were very good in taking care of Licorice until a week or so ago. I guess they decided it was time for Licorice to grow up and become self sufficient. Hopefully all will be well with this next set of eggs. I'll get some pics this weekend.

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> I wish s/he were cute as a bug .. Licorice is still pretty scruffy and homely looking. Still, s/he's just darling and precious to me!
> 
> Terry


Yes, I've got a few of those. . .aka as "the boogers" on occasion, too.  I'm glad Licorice is picking up the eating thing. Out of my four little ones, only one is not eating seeds yet, and the other three started night before last really going at them. Only after watching the bigger birds eat, though, then they caught on.  Sounds like Licorice is going to do well and soon he will outgrow that "ugly duckling" stage.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Sounds like Mom & Dad were applying "tough love" for lil Licorice -- so glad she picked up on self feeding and drinking! Good for her  No matter how "scruffy" she may look in pictures - we still wanna see... Cause we know that scruf is soooooooo softy wafty


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

Best of luck to Licorice. That is a wonderful name!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Glad to hear that Licorice is self-feeding!  Hope the next round hatch and grow without human intervention being needed...although it's nice to know that Licorice is willing to pitch in!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

YEY for baby Licorice as well as for more New Year babies!!!
Sorry I forgot to ask about Licorice during our conversation today, but glad to come upon the update!
S/He is very special at his/her young age to want to sit on his future siblings eggs!!! Can you await their arrival before sending poor little Licorice out on his/her own??? Maybe s/he could then have some company to move with. 
Forgive me, but I still continue to attribute human emotions to these little guys!!!
Congratulations and May God keep giving you the strength to do ALL THAT YOU DO on behalf of our Blessed Feathered Friends! 
Blessings to all!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, Christin! Licorice is still with Mom and Pop and still helping with the nest sitting duties  

Terry


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

I think that our fellow creatures have many more emotions than we humans may give them credit for. I truly believe that animals are quite sensitive and have the same emotions as we do, we just don't understand how to speak their verbal language or understand their body language. 

It's rather presumptuous of us -- we call ourselves the smartest species, yet we are the ones that expect our companion or service animals to understand what we say, and we don't take the time to (or can't) learn their language.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

flitsnowzoom said:


> I think that our fellow creatures have many more emotions than we humans may give them credit for. I truly believe that animals are quite sensitive and have the same emotions as we do, we just don't understand how to speak their verbal language or understand their body language.
> 
> It's rather presumptuous of us -- we call ourselves the smartest species, yet we are the ones that expect our companion or service animals to understand what we say, and we don't take the time to (or can't) learn their language.


Personally, imho...I think Phil (a.k.a. "Dr. Doolittle) is making great strides in "birdie" communications!  THEN, there are those innovative techniques with the unusual names!    

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Awwwwwwww...thanks Shi...


Well, I have a 'Toe' in the Water anyway, and I am glad of that..


But yes, absolutely, we end up getting trained all our lives to only think or percieve or feel or know things from just a few rather abstract places, and those places do not see 'around the corner' very well, to where other kinds of 'places' are, or what the view is from 'there'...and, those other kinds of places are where everyone non-people else is, and, where, endemically, where we would be too if it were not for all that 'training' and deep ingrained habit, that it took to forsake them or tune those 'places' out or supress our awares not only of, but 'from' those places.


And, our Birds, try in their ways to meet us more than half-way, and we try and lean over as best we can, to meet them.


I notice too that many of the ones here really express a lot just with their Eyes, even such things as where 'Big Girl' comes trotting into the Office all bright and vivid, and just stands near my feet as I sit here, looking up at me, and, I can tell if she is in effect 'saying' "We need Water"...or, "We feel it is 'Seed Time' now"...so, which ever one it is, I go check and sure enough, it is whichever one I thought she was 'saying'.

Somehow the 'look' or the vibe or both,that she does, gets the message across pretty well.


So, golly...I sure wish I were 'closer' to be better able...some moments seems like I do drift that way a little, and that is encouraging...and I know they lean WAY over, in their way, trying to get through to me.



Phil
l v


----------



## ryannon (Jul 4, 2007)

It's always a pleasure to read you, Phil...


----------

